# Daiwa Tournament Ts 6000t



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this REEL? I hear it's suppose to be on the same level as the Dawia Basia.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

If it's the 6000T spinner I did a review in 1995 and have a copy here.

I cannot post attachments but if you e mail me I will send you a copy of the review.

[email protected]

Neil


----------

